# Maitour ?



## Ripman (28. April 2002)

Hi Leute,

am Mittwoch ist Feiertag. Traditionell finden da doch immer die 1.Mai - Fahrradtouren statt. Ist da was in Aussicht ? Taunus, Binger Wald oder so. Uns wäre eher so das Hobbygruppenlevel lieb. 

Grüsse

Jürgen rost:


----------



## X-Präsi (28. April 2002)

hi jürgen und uschi !

1. mai ist weltfahrradfahrtag und dem werden wir uns doch bestimmt nicht entziehen  da werden alle beinhart-gruppen auf den stollen sein ! haben heut auch schon paar sachen angedacht.

was, wird bald hier zu lesen sein, denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (29. April 2002)

Hi Präsi,

wär klasse, wenns was hier in der Gegend wäre. Könnte auch ne Alternativroute auf die Hohe Wurzel zeigen. Obwohl, Ihr kennt wahrscheinlich schon sämtliche Trails da hinauf.

Alla dann

Jürgen


----------

